

Git in six hundred words - bootload
http://maryrosecook.com/blog/post/introducing-gitlet

======
bdevine
This points to [http://maryrosecook.com/blog/post/introducing-
gitlet](http://maryrosecook.com/blog/post/introducing-gitlet), not
[http://maryrosecook.com/blog/post/git-in-six-hundred-
words](http://maryrosecook.com/blog/post/git-in-six-hundred-words).

